# Puppy swimming lessons



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

We have a pool and have decided to train Jojo to use her natural swimming instinct to teach her to swim to the stairs should she accidentally fall in the pool. We began tonight in the spa and tested out her swim instinct by letting her swim to each if us in the spa’s nice warm water and our guiding hands under her. We plan to add to that by taking her slowly into the pool and then teaching her to swim to the stairs where she can easily get out. I would be interested to hear about anyone else’s experience teaching their pups about their pool! Thanks! -K


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristaS said:


> We have a pool and have decided to train Jojo to use her natural swimming instinct to teach her to swim to the stairs should she accidentally fall in the pool. We began tonight in the spa and tested out her swim instinct by letting her swim to each if us in the spa's nice warm water and our guiding hands under her. We plan to add to that by taking her slowly into the pool and then teaching her to swim to the stairs where she can easily get out. I would be interested to hear about anyone else's experience teaching their pups about their pool! Thanks! -K


We had a pool when Kodi was young and did the same thing. We did make sure he knew how to swim and could find his way out of the pool in the event that he ever fell in. We tried to be very gentle and encouraging. All we managed to do was teach him to do was to stay FAR away from the pool! LOL! At least he stayed safe! LOL!!! :laugh:

He has always liked wading in shallow water and getting his belly wet. He does NOT like being in water deep enouh that his feet are off the bottom. My girls, who have never been exposed to a pool do not even like to put their feet in water.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

KristaS said:


> We have a pool and have decided to train Jojo to use her natural swimming instinct to teach her to swim to the stairs should she accidentally fall in the pool. We began tonight in the spa and tested out her swim instinct by letting her swim to each if us in the spa's nice warm water and our guiding hands under her. We plan to add to that by taking her slowly into the pool and then teaching her to swim to the stairs where she can easily get out. I would be interested to hear about anyone else's experience teaching their pups about their pool! Thanks! -K


To be honest, a lot of Havanese don't like water. Oliver ovoids it when possible but can handle baths. He loves snow and sand though!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

It’s just fine with me if she avoids it too! I just want her to know how to get out if the need ever arrives! In the spa, at first in my arms she seemed pretty relaxed. She swam quite well to my husband my son then back to me with each of us holding her for several minutes and praising her. Then I brought her in and blow dried her... she doesn’t mind that too much because I use my Dyson on low with the diffuser. Then wrapped her up in her blankie and put her in her crate. So she got pampered and spoiled a bit. We will try the pool a few times just to be sure she knows where to get out then leave it up to her!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

We don’t get much snow so Jojo may or may not get introduced to snow. Sand will come Oct on a trip to Florida! It’s very fun to introduce her to all the fun stuff!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I have a pool and thought I should do what you are thinking of with Shadow. He wants no part of that money pit. He stiffens up like a board when I hold him while I sit on the edge. He is not even getting wet. It's interesting because he walks in the pouring rain and walks thru big puddles but the pool is a big no.
My previous dog was the same but he fell in his first day home and hated the pool for all of his 15 years.
One of my previous dogs loved the pool. He would just decide he felt like a swim and enter the pool and refuse to leave. He loved to float on a raft too! I was not always happy to have a soaking wet Bichon Frise when he was just supposed to be going out for a quick potty trip to the yard.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We thought ours didn’t like water but he LOVED the dog friendly reservoir we took him to 2 years ago. He even loved the deep water, he just wanted to be right with DD. Last year we took him to a dog park with a dog swimming pond type thing. He wasn’t really interested without someone in it with him, and none of us were interested in going in. I didn’t really want him going in, either, but it was hot. Somehow in the midst of us trying to get his feet wet he fell off the dock into the water. It was pretty shallow, less than 2 feet, but just deep enough he did have to swim. He swam immediately to the shore, climbed out and seemed pretty proud of himself, but he was not interested in going back in. I feel pretty comfortable he’d know what to do under most circumstances where he might be exposed to water. If I thought he was going to be exposed to waves or current in a stream or something I’d spend some time on that, but at that point he’d need a life vest anyway.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

KristaS said:


> It's just fine with me if she avoids it too! I just want her to know how to get out if the need ever arrives! In the spa, at first in my arms she seemed pretty relaxed. She swam quite well to my husband my son then back to me with each of us holding her for several minutes and praising her. Then I brought her in and blow dried her... she doesn't mind that too much because I use my Dyson on low with the diffuser. Then wrapped her up in her blankie and put her in her crate. So she got pampered and spoiled a bit. We will try the pool a few times just to be sure she knows where to get out then leave it up to her!


Smart to practice with the hair dryer afterwards! Mine loved the diffuser. He would just lay next to it his first winter. My kids gave me a fancy Harry Josh hair dryer for Mother's Day last year, which was not supposed to be for drying our Havanese, but I love to use it on him because it's so small! It didn't come with a diffuser, though, and standard diffusers don't fit. I keep my fingers between the dryer and him but he still moves away more than he did with the diffuser. It dries him faster than my old hair dryer though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristaS said:


> It's just fine with me if she avoids it too! I just want her to know how to get out if the need ever arrives! In the spa, at first in my arms she seemed pretty relaxed. She swam quite well to my husband my son then back to me with each of us holding her for several minutes and praising her. Then I brought her in and blow dried her... she doesn't mind that too much because I use my Dyson on low with the diffuser. Then wrapped her up in her blankie and put her in her crate. So she got pampered and spoiled a bit. We will try the pool a few times just to be sure she knows where to get out then leave it up to her!


I think you are absolutely right to make sure she knows how to get out of the pool in case she falls in! Whether she likes it or not... it's important!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> We thought ours didn't like water but he LOVED the dog friendly reservoir we took him to 2 years ago. He even loved the deep water, he just wanted to be right with DD. Last year we took him to a dog park with a dog swimming pond type thing. He wasn't really interested without someone in it with him, and none of us were interested in going in. I didn't really want him going in, either, but it was hot. Somehow in the midst of us trying to get his feet wet he fell off the dock into the water. It was pretty shallow, less than 2 feet, but just deep enough he did have to swim. He swam immediately to the shore, climbed out and seemed pretty proud of himself, but he was not interested in going back in. I feel pretty comfortable he'd know what to do under most circumstances where he might be exposed to water. If I thought he was going to be exposed to waves or current in a stream or something I'd spend some time on that, but at that point he'd need a life vest anyway.


Most dogs can swim naturally enough that it's not a problem in casual lake-side situations, and they, like all dogs, should wear a life vest out on a boat in deep water. Pools are different because it can be difficult for the dog to know where they can get out if they are not specifically taught. I firmly believe that anyone who owns a pool owes it to their dog to make SURE their dog knows how to get themselves OUT of the water if someone accidentally lets them into the pool area and something happens so that they accidentally find themselves in the water. Even if they never intentionally enter the water again.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

That was exactly our thinking, krandall! I just want her to know where the stairs are! I hope she really wants nothing to do with it after that! I totally get the soaking wet long haired dog when your not planning on it! No fun!🤪. My daughters dog wants nothing to do with the pool and also doesn’t want US to have anything to do with the pool! She paces around and acts like she might get in barks for help cries paces again! We now have to put her in her crate and away from the window when we are in pool😎.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

EvaE1lizabeth I LOVE my Dyson! I thought it was really stupid to spend that much on a hair dryer until I felt my hair after using it! Now it’s great for Jojo too🤓 I’ve never heard of a Harry Josh but I’m going to look it up!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sometimes DH takes Scout and Truffles for walks along the SF bayland paths. There are a lot of ducks and geese everywhere. A few years ago while they were walking along the water Scout took off chasing a duck. He jumped in the water and started swimming. DH said he jumped in the water to retrieve him knowing I was not going to be happy.😬 Thank goodness Scout was a swimmer without lessons. 😊


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Ha ha! Scout thought he’d try out retrieving for a bit😎


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

KristaS said:


> EvaE1lizabeth I LOVE my Dyson! I thought it was really stupid to spend that much on a hair dryer until I felt my hair after using it! Now it's great for Jojo too&#129299; I've never heard of a Harry Josh but I'm going to look it up!


I did consider the dyson and I can't remember why I eliminated it. I almost got a different one altogether, but I still had the harry josh on my list because it's travel size, and when it went on sale my family snapped it up. It's very nice, but a little overrated, I definitely wouldn't buy it purposely for a dog. Now the new one stays in my grooming basket most of the time because I have rarely been drying my hair since covid started. One thing I might actually miss when life is normal again is how much more time I have in the mornings!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Most dogs can swim naturally enough that it's not a problem in casual lake-side situations, and they, like all dogs, should wear a life vest out on a boat in deep water. Pools are different because it can be difficult for the dog to know where they can get out if they are not specifically taught. I firmly believe that anyone who owns a pool owes it to their dog to make SURE their dog knows how to get themselves OUT of the water if someone accidentally lets them into the pool area and something happens so that they accidentally find themselves in the water. Even if they never intentionally enter the water again.


That makes sense because there isn't a natural exit point aside from the stairs.

I think I'd still want to introduce mine to deeper water or current carefully, even with a life jacket. But that's more about hoping he might be able to enjoy it, or at least not hate it, and less about safety. We don't spend a lot of time in those kinds of settings so it hasn't come up yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> That makes sense because there isn't a natural exit point aside from the stairs.
> 
> I think I'd still want to introduce mine to deeper water or current carefully, even with a life jacket. But that's more about hoping he might be able to enjoy it, or at least not hate it, and less about safety. We don't spend a lot of time in those kinds of settings so it hasn't come up yet.


My SCARIEST moment around water was with Kodi, who loves to wade, CAN swim, but doesn't really love it. We were at the ocean, on a small side creek, protected from the wind and waves, and Kodi, as he often was in those only-dog days was off-leash. He was having a great time puttering in the shallow water and chasing seagulls, and as usual, returning to me when I called him back for getting too far ahead.

As we walked around the bend onto the stretch of beach on the open ocean, the wind got MUCH stronger, right into our faces. And there was obviously a strong undertow there. The water was being sucked WAY out, then waves were crashing up on the beach. Kodi started chasing a group of seagulls, and my heart lept into my throat for fear that they would turn out over the water and he would chase them down the (from his perspective) dry beach and get swamped by a big wave. A big Labrador could probably have handled the surf and swum in. Not a 17 lb Havanese dragging a full coat! I SCREAMED at him. but he couldn't hear me, because of the wind coming back toward me. Fortunately, at the last second, the birds turned back toward the dunes and he scampered after them. As soon as we were level with him and he could hear us, he came running back, ALL excited about his chase, never having any idea that he almost lost his life.

It was the last time I let him loose on the ocean beach unless I KNEW the surf conditions on the MAIN ocean. So basically low tide ONLY!!!

He WAS pretty hilarious running on the beach in those days though! LOL!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh my goodness!!! Kodi! How much he is having! But MY!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KristaS said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Kodi! How much he is having! But MY!!


One of my groomer friends saw this photo when I posted it on FB and almost had a heart attack! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

KristaS said:


> It's just fine with me if she avoids it too! I just want her to know how to get out if the need ever arrives! In the spa, at first in my arms she seemed pretty relaxed. She swam quite well to my husband my son then back to me with each of us holding her for several minutes and praising her. Then I brought her in and blow dried her... she doesn't mind that too much because I use my Dyson on low with the diffuser. Then wrapped her up in her blankie and put her in her crate. So she got pampered and spoiled a bit. We will try the pool a few times just to be sure she knows where to get out then leave it up to her!


This is incredibly smart and necessary. My biggest fear with children is drowning. I don't trust pools and kids. I have a friend who teaches her dogs to get out of the pool if need be, too. Ughhhhhh grooming. I have to say that puppies are easier to deal with wet than adults. I'd recommend a bath after swimming before the blow dry.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Oliver LOVES the beach. And sand. Omg last summer he was literally rolling into the sand, pummeling into little embankments... I swear every strand of his hair was COATED in sand and salt.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Karen, your photo of Kodi is precious! I agree that it is important to teach your dog how to safely exit the pool. We have been working to acclimatize Desi to the water and look forward to the day when we can take him on our kayaks.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Faithb Desi is cute in your pool on the float!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> Karen, your photo of Kodi is precious! I agree that it is important to teach your dog how to safely exit the pool. We have been working to acclimatize Desi to the water and look forward to the day when we can take him on our kayaks.


Adorable!!! Kodi did that with me too!!! There ARE advantages to only having one!!! <3


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Karen, love the kayak photo of you and Kodi. My hubby thinks we should put the kayak in the pool and take him for a test drive. I am a little nervous about the waves from the boats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> Karen, love the kayak photo of you and Kodi. My hubby thinks we should put the kayak in the pool and take him for a test drive. I am a little nervous about the waves from the boats.


Where we went kayaking, is off my brother's dock in Maine. We stayed in close to the shore, away from the areas where the motor boats go. And as you can see, he had his lifejacket on!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

We kayak in the inter coastal and brackish canals. I will not paddle in freshwater here in Florida due to pesky alligators. I have been in the river with some as long as my kayak and swore never to do that again. We haven’t found a small enough life jacket for Desi at this stage and I definitely agree with you Karen about sticking close to shore


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> We kayak in the inter coastal and brackish canals. I will not paddle in freshwater here in Florida due to pesky alligators. I have been in the river with some as long as my kayak and swore never to do that again. We haven't found a small enough life jacket for Desi at this stage and I definitely agree with you Karen about sticking close to shore


Yes! THAT would scare me! We don't have to worry about 'gators, and we don't kayak in open ocean where sharks could be a problem. (They wouldn't bother a kayak, but if you capsized, THAT could be a problem!). Our kayaking has all been either lakes, rivers or estuaries.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

KristaS said:


> We have a pool and have decided to train Jojo to use her natural swimming instinct to teach her to swim to the stairs should she accidentally fall in the pool. We began tonight in the spa and tested out her swim instinct by letting her swim to each if us in the spa's nice warm water and our guiding hands under her. We plan to add to that by taking her slowly into the pool and then teaching her to swim to the stairs where she can easily get out. I would be interested to hear about anyone else's experience teaching their pups about their pool! Thanks! -K


I did this with two dogs: A Poodle and Schnauzer when we had a swimming pool. I put them on top of a floating pad in the pool then moved them into the water and walked along side of them, guiding them with my hands to the steps. They figured out it pretty quick. Good idea! and necessary.

One issue we had was with the pool cover. My mothers dog jump on the cover during a visit before the pool was opened, which sinks with weight. That was a little scary getting the dog out of the pool. Her dog figured out NOT to do that again.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Thank you Mikki! This is exactly what we plan to do! We haven’t gotten it taken care of if yet but will practice this week! Living in Texas, we don’t usually drain or cover our pools; so no worry there!


----------

